# عن التجسد



## new moon (2 ديسمبر 2009)

اولا يا استاذ ابن الملك انت لم ترد على سؤالى الذى سالته 

 ارجوا الرد عليه


وهذا معنى كلامك 

الاب اله والابن اله والروح القدس اله مع انهم ليسوا ثلاثة اله بل اله واحد

الاب عظيم والروح القدس عظيم والابن عظيم لكنهم ليوا عظماء بل الاله هو العظيم 

الاب شخص والابن شخص والروح القدس شخص ولكنهم ليسوا ثلاثة اشخاص بل شخص واحد

فهل هذا كلام معقول 

ولو كانوا جميعا واحدا لكانت الصورة واحدة 

فعندما تقول باسم الاب تتخيل الرجل العجوز الجالس على عرشه الارض ملكه والسماء ملكوته

وعندما تقول باسم الابن تتخيل شاب صغير ازرق العينين واشقر الشعر 

وعندما تقول باسم الروح القدس تتخيل الحمامة التى حلقت حينما عمد يوحنا المعمدانية

او هى اشبه بلهب النار 

فاذا كانوا ثلاثة لكانت الصورة واضحة لكن الصورة ليست واضحة وغير متاطبقة ولا يمكن 

جعلها باى شكل من الاشكال صورة واحدة ولكن اذا قلت انها صورة واحدة عذرا فانت تكذب

فلو عندنا ثلاثة تؤام لا يستطيع احد يفرق بينهم هل يمكن ان نقول انهم واحد 

بالطبع لاااااااااااااااااا ولو ارتكب احدهم جريمة هل يمكن ان نلفقها الى اخر منهم بالطبع لااااااااا

لانهم مختلفون 


اما بالنسبة للنهر والينبوع فهما مختلفان تماما ولا يمكن لاحد ان يقول انهم واحد ولا فرق

بينهم على الرغم من مصدر الماء


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 ديسمبر 2009)

> الاب *اله* والابن *اله* والروح القدس *اله* مع انهم ليسوا ثلاثة *اله* بل *اله* واحد


*
تعديل بسيط ولكنه مهم
الآب الله والإبن الله والروح القدس الله ولكنهم ليسوا 3 الله بل الله واحد*



> الاب *عظيم *والروح القدس *عظيم *والابن *عظيم *لكنهم ليوا *عظماء *بل الاله هو العظيم


*
الاب العظيم والروح القدس العظيم والابن العظيم لكنهم ليسوا عظماء بل الاله هو العظيم *



> الاب شخص والابن شخص والروح القدس شخص ولكنهم ليسوا ثلاثة اشخاص بل شخص واحد



*من قال ان الآب او او او شخص ؟؟؟

هل تعرف معنى كلمه شخص فى اليونانى ؟؟؟*




> فهل هذا كلام معقول



*جدا

المسيحية ليست ضد العقل ولكنها فوق العقل*




> فعندما تقول باسم الاب تتخيل الرجل العجوز الجالس على عرشه الارض ملكه والسماء ملكوته
> 
> وعندما تقول باسم الابن تتخيل شاب صغير ازرق العينين واشقر الشعر
> 
> ...


*
قد تكون انت لا تعرف شيئا فى المسيحية ولكن هذا ليس معناه اننا لا نعلم كل علومها*




> ولكن اذا قلت انها صورة واحدة عذرا فانت تكذب
> 
> فلو عندنا ثلاثة تؤام لا يستطيع احد يفرق بينهم هل يمكن ان نقول انهم واحد
> 
> ...



*اسأل اسئلتك مباشرة ولا تضحكنا عليك أكثر من هكذا*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 ديسمبر 2009)

عزيزتى نيو مون​ 


> اولا يا استاذ ابن الملك انت لم ترد على سؤالى الذى سالته
> 
> ارجوا الرد عليه


 
انا رديت على حضرتك بصورة مبسطة لنظرا لان حضرتك لسه بتفهمى الثالوث المسيحى ... على العموم اقراى ردى تانى

بعد ان تفهمى الثالوث كله ...
اقرأى ردى مرة اخرى هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111122

اقرى رد بصورة مفصلة اكثر هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73781&goto=nextoldest 




> وهذا معنى كلامك
> 
> الاب اله والابن اله والروح القدس اله مع انهم ليسوا ثلاثة اله بل اله واحد


 
حطى فى دماغك وانت بتقرأى عن  الثالوث المقدس ان ... هو التوسع فى التعرف على الاله الواحد الحقيقى.

الاب هو الله ( نسميه الاب .لان الله هو يعتبر اب لكل خليقته)
الابن هو كلمة الله ( نزل الكلمة واتخذ جسدا لكى ما يتفاعل معنا نحن البشر ) 
الروح القدس هو روح الله ( الذى اوحى للانبياء بكل كلام الكتاب المقدس و يرشدنا الان نحن المعمدين)

هل حضرتك تقدرى تقولى ان كلمة الله ..منفصل عن الله وليس له قدرة الهية؟؟؟؟؟  بالطبع لا
هل حضرتك تقدرى تقولى ان روح الله ... منفصل عن الله وليس له القدرة الالهية؟؟؟ بالطبع لا

لان كلمة الله ( اقنوم الابن ) وروح الله الطاهرة ( اقنوم الروح القدس ) كل منهما هو الله نفسه

فالله الاب . هو الذى ارسل كلمته الى الارض ( اقنوم الابن اوالكلمة اى المسيح) وهو ارسل روحه القدوس الينا  (للانبياء لكتابة الوحى وايضا فى العهد الجديد لمن يتعمد )




> الاب عظيم والروح القدس عظيم والابن عظيم لكنهم ليوا عظماء بل الاله هو العظيم


 
ممتازة... 
زى ما اقول.. عقل نيومون رائع .. روح نيومون رائعة . اذن نيومون كلها على بعض انسانة رائعة.

 (الاب) هو عظيم وكلمته( الابن ) عظيم ايضا و(روحه القدوس) ايضا عظيم ... يبقى الاله الواحد هو عظيم



> الاب شخص والابن شخص والروح القدس شخص ولكنهم ليسوا ثلاثة اشخاص بل شخص واحد


 
من قال انهم شخص؟؟؟؟؟
الاب اقنوم... الابن اقنوم ... الروح اقنوم...   وال3 اقانيم هى اله واحد 




> ولو كانوا جميعا واحدا لكانت الصورة واحدة


 
هل كلمة حضرتك ,شبه روحك مثلا؟؟؟؟
مستنى الرد.....

الاجابة : لا هما شيئان مختلفان ولكن هما فى ذات الشخص
كذلك الاب وكلمته وروحه ( مختلفين عن بعض اقنوميا ) ولكن هم ذات الاله الواحد.




> فعندما تقول باسم الاب تتخيل الرجل العجوز الجالس على عرشه الارض ملكه والسماء ملكوته
> 
> وعندما تقول باسم الابن تتخيل شاب صغير ازرق العينين واشقر الشعر
> 
> ...


 
التشبيه بالطبع خاطئ تماما . لانتخيلهم كاشخاص منفصلة ولكن اله واحد. ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟
الابن هو الذى اتخذ جسد لكى ما يتفاعل معنا ( اذن جسد المسيح ما هو الا وسيلة للتفاعل مع البشر لكن بداخله اقنوم الكلمة اى اللاهوت )
الروح القدس هو الذى اتخذ هيئة حمامة او السنة من نار ( لكى نعلم بحلوله .لاننا لا نراه)
لذلك فقول حضرتك لن اعلق عليه

لان ال 3 اقانيم وجدوا معا ( لا توجد اسبقية لاى اقنوم عن الاخر )

الله الخالق ارسل كلمته ( الابن الذى ظهر فى الجسد ) وارسل روحه ( روح الله القدوس ) الى الانبياء قديما . لكن الاب والكلمة والروح قد وجدوا معا....




> فاذا كانوا ثلاثة لكانت الصورة واضحة لكن الصورة ليست واضحة وغير متاطبقة ولا يمكن
> 
> جعلها باى شكل من الاشكال صورة واحدة


 
جسد نيومون و روح نيومون .... لهم صورة واحدة ( شخص نيو مون ) او اكثر من صورة؟؟؟؟  بالطبع صورة واحدة

كذلك الاب وكلمته وروحه هم صورة واحده للاله الحقيقى الواحد خالق السماء والارض




> ولكن اذا قلت انها صورة واحدة عذرا فانت تكذب
> 
> فلو عندنا ثلاثة تؤام لا يستطيع احد يفرق بينهم هل يمكن ان نقول انهم واحد
> 
> ...


 
التوائم يا نيومون . منفصلين عن بعض ....
الاب وكلمته وروحه غير منفصلين عن بعض بالطبع.
فهل عقلك منفصل عن روحك ( يعنى ده شخص وده شخص )؟؟؟؟ قبالطبع لا



> اما بالنسبة للنهر والينبوع فهما مختلفان تماما ولا يمكن لاحد ان يقول انهم واحد ولا فرق
> 
> بينهم على الرغم من مصدر الماء


ممتازة يا نيو مون
الاب ليس الابن . والابن ليس الروح القدس
لكن...... ( مثما النهر والينبوع هم ماء واحد )

 الاب وكلمته وروحه ( نفس الاله الواحد ) 




من فضلك يا نيو مون ( رجاء محبة )
ان تقرأى كل الردود عن الثالوث فى المواضيع السابقة .. ثم تقرأى ردود هذا الموضوع بعقل مفتوح

مستنى ردود حضرتك هنا فى هذا الموضوع
ربنا معاكى ويفتح عينك


----------



## Kiril (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اخ نيومون
اقربلك الثالوث
اتتفق معي ان الله موجود؟
الله عاقل بل و كلي المعرفة؟
الله روح و ليس جسد ؟
هذا ه الثالوث المسيحي

حضرتك مثلا مهندس , و تؤلف الشعر, و تعزف علي البيانو
لو ناديتك بيا باشمهندس..........هل طبيعة الفنان و الشاعر التي بك لن تكون معك و انت تكلمني عن الهندسة؟
و كذلك مع الشعر , و الفن ؟
الثلاثة فيك انت و لكن واحد 

اتمني ان اكون وصلت الفكرة


----------



## new moon (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الرد يا ابن الملك وانا ما فهمته من كلامك ساكتب ردى عليه ولك الرد

الاب والابن والروح القدس جوهر واحد وثلاثة اقانيم
هذا ما قلته :
وهذا معناه ان الجوهر غير الاقنوم او انك منحت الاقنوم صفة ليست موجودة فى الجوهر او العكس 

وهذا مخالف لمبدأ وحدانيه الله اى اله واحد 

والجوهر ليس الاقنوم لان الاقنوم معناه شخص منفصل بشخصيته وهذا معناه التجزئه للاله 

لانه اما بذلك يكون ثلاثة جواهر وثلاثة اقانيم او جوهر واحد واقنوم واحد

والقول ب الاب والابن والروح القدس فهذا معناه انهم الثلاثة يلزم وجودهم وهذا مرفوض فكل نتيجه لها سببها او كل معلول له عله​واذا كان الاصل واحد وهو الله وان الابن والروح القدس منبثقا منه فبذلك يسقط التساوى بينهم


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 ديسمبر 2009)

> الاب والابن والروح القدس جوهر واحد وثلاثة اقانيم
> هذا ما قلته :
> وهذا معناه ان الجوهر غير الاقنوم او انك منحت الاقنوم صفة ليست موجودة فى الجوهر اوالعكس


​الجوهر ليس هو الاقنوم 

الجوهر اى الالوهية ( القدرة الالهية )
الاقنوم ( ببساطة ) هى صفة ذاتية بمعنى

الاب  (غير مولود وغير منبثق)
الابن ( مولود ) كولادة الكلمة من الفكر
الروح القدس ( منبثق ) كانبثاق الحرارة من الشمس

هذة هى الصفات او الخواص الذاتية ( الاقنوم ). فهمتى؟؟؟؟




> الاقنوم معناه شخص منفصل بشخصيته وهذا معناه التجزئه للاله
> لانه اما بذلك يكون ثلاثة جواهر وثلاثة اقانيم او جوهر واحد واقنوم واحد​


 
اين قرأت ان الاقنوم شخص منفصل ذلك؟؟؟؟
لماذا تقفزين للاستنتاج قبل ان تستفهمى عن صحة ما تكتبين؟؟؟
حضرتك بتسألى علشان تفهمى ولا بتسألى وتجاوبى مع نفسك ثم تستنتجى الاستنتاج الخاطئ

هاقولها تانى ( اقصد عاشر ) 
مثلا : نيومون  عبارة عن ايه؟؟؟   جسد وروح و عقل 
حضرتك بتقولى ان الجسد ده منفصل عن الروح منفصل عن العقل!!!! هل هذا يعقل
وحضرتك بتقولى ان التلاتة دول ( جسد وروح وعقل ) هم ثلاثة اشخاص؟؟؟ هل هذا يعقل
ردى على نفسك .....

انا قلت 10000 مرة
الله الاب وكلمته وروحه هم جوهر واحد اى اله واحد ( ينفع تقولى كلمة الله ده اله وروحه ده اله تانى) او ينفع تقولى ان كلمة الله منفصل عن روح الله ؟؟؟




> والقول ب الاب والابن والروح القدس فهذا معناه انهم الثلاثة يلزم وجودهم وهذا مرفوض فكل نتيجه لها سببها او كل معلول له عله


​


>





> واذا كان الاصل واحد وهو الله وان الابن والروح القدس منبثقا منه فبذلك يسقط التساوى بينهم




 لا يا عزيزتى .. 
هل تقدرى تقولى ان كلمة الله اعظم من الله نفسه او العكس؟؟؟؟؟
هل تقدرى تقولى ان روح الله اعظم من الله نفسه او العكس ؟؟؟؟


لماذا تحاولين ان لا تفهمى ....!!!!؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أَمَة (4 ديسمبر 2009)

ما معنى كلمة طبيعة واقنوم واين ذكرت في الكتاب المقدس؟

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84778


----------



## new moon (4 ديسمبر 2009)

سارد بموضوع جديد


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 ديسمبر 2009)

new moon قال:


> سارد بموضوع جديد




*لية موضوع جديد ؟؟؟*


----------



## new moon (4 ديسمبر 2009)

لانى لو سالت هنا فى نفس الموضوع اعتقد انه سيخالف قانون المنتدى


----------



## CoLd (4 ديسمبر 2009)

:t9:



> جدا
> 
> المسيحية ليست ضد العقل ولكنها فوق العقل



سيدي الكريم إذا كانت المسيحية فوق العقل فذلك يعني أن العقل البشري لا يمكن أن يعقلها فتصبح غير منطقية ومن ثم مستحيلة الايمان بها!!!



> الابن هو كلمة الله ( نزل الكلمة واتخذ جسدا لكى ما يتفاعل معنا نحن البشر )



ولماذا لم ينزله منذ بداية الخليقة..؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 ديسمبر 2009)

> إذا كانت المسيحية فوق العقل فذلك يعني أن العقل البشري لا يمكن أن يعقلها فتصبح غير منطقية ومن ثم مستحيلة الايمان بها!!!


*
لا عزيزى لم تفهمنى جيدا
فوق العقل معناها انها بها اشياء فوق العقل البشرى لأنه محدود وهذا طبيعى اذ ان الله غير محدود ومستحيل إحتواءه بالعقل  لأن الله غير محدود

و اراك قلت كلمة " غير منطقية " وانا اسأل من قال هذا ؟؟؟؟

يا صديقى معنى كلمة " فوق العقل " اى انها سامية جدا ولكنها بسيطة جدا وهذا ما عبر عنة المسيح له كل المجد حين قال* 

[q-bible]*
في ذلك الوقت اجاب يسوع و قال احمدك ايها الاب رب السماء و الارض لانك اخفيت هذه عن الحكماء و الفهماء و اعلنتها للاطفال 
(مت  11 :  25)*[/q-bible]




> ولماذا لم ينزله منذ بداية الخليقة..؟؟


*
لأن الصلب هو من الرومان ولم يكن الرومان موجودين منذ بداية الخليقة
هذة نقطة وهناك 82 نقطة أخرى سوف اذكرها تباعا لأنك سوف تستكمل السؤال هذا

هل فهمتنى عزيزى ؟*​


----------



## Strident (4 ديسمبر 2009)

إذا وصلت إلى أنك تفهم إلهك جيداً و تعرف بالضبط ما هو فهو بالتأكيد ليس إلهاً لأنك استوعبته تماماً في فكرك!

يا راجل نحن لا يمكننا تخيل المالانهاية في الرياضيات و نتعامل معها كرمز فقط...و مع ذلك لا نقول أنها غير منطقية بل مستخدمة جداً في الرياضيات و أزنك حتى تعرف رمزها...

أفتريد إذاً أن تستوعب الإله القدير غير المحدود؟!


----------



## CoLd (5 ديسمبر 2009)

:t9:

شكرا جزيلا سيد Molka Molkan على تواصلك..



> فوق العقل معناها انها بها اشياء فوق العقل البشرى لأنه محدود وهذا طبيعى اذ ان الله غير محدود ومستحيل إحتواءه بالعقل لأن الله غير محدود



إذا سيدي كنت تقصد في حديثك السابق بأن الله هو اللامحدود و أنه فوق العقل وبالتالي فإن العقل الانساني لايمكن له أن يحيط به ..كلام طيب جدا و منطقي للغاية..أي أن المسيحية كدين لابد من أن تكون منطقية و ممكنة الاحاطة العقلية البشرية من أجل أن يستطيع هذا العقل ان يقتنع بها ويؤمن بها..



> و اراك قلت كلمة " غير منطقية " وانا اسأل من قال هذا ؟؟؟؟



أنا قلت ذلك بحسب المفهوم السابق الذي ذكرته وانه المسيحية فوق العقل ..لأن أي شئ لا يستطيع العقل تحديده و تحليله يخرج من دائرة المنطق العلمي البشري و يدخل في دائرة أوسع هي دائرة الارادة الالهية التي لا يستطيع عقل أي إنسان أن يحللها و الوصول الى نتائج فيها..



> لأن الصلب هو من الرومان ولم يكن الرومان موجودين منذ بداية الخليقة
> هذة نقطة وهناك 82 نقطة أخرى سوف اذكرها تباعا لأنك سوف تستكمل السؤال هذا



سأنتظر بقية النقاط ولكن مبدئيا سيدي الكريم النقطة الاولى التي ذكرتها غير منطقية و كأنك تجعل من الله ناقص الارادة فهو منتظر البشر أن يحققوا شيئا من أجل تنفيذ إرادته..أي لم يقوم الرومان بالصلب إذا لن يكون هناك المسيح!!!


----------



## CoLd (5 ديسمبر 2009)

> ومستحيل إحتواءه بالعقل لأن الله غير محدود



إذا كيف أصبح محدودا بالمسيح؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (5 ديسمبر 2009)

cold قال:


> إذا كيف أصبح محدودا بالمسيح؟؟


 
ركز معايا قوى

المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد 
اى....
كلمة الله قد اتخذ جسد بشرى لكى ما يتفاعل مع البشر .

فالله غير محدود .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ردا على سؤالك

الله لا يمكن ان يحده شئ فهو مالئ الكون
لكنه حل فى جسد بشرى ( لاتمام الفداء ) ومع ذلك فهو متحكم فى الكون كله 
وقد ظهرت القدرة المعجزية له فى اقامة الموتى والسيطرة على الطبيعة والقيامة وغيرها كتير...


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 ديسمبر 2009)

> إذا سيدي كنت تقصد في حديثك السابق بأن الله هو اللامحدود و أنه فوق العقل وبالتالي فإن العقل الانساني لايمكن له أن يحيط به ..كلام طيب جدا و منطقي للغاية..أي أن المسيحية كدين لابد من أن تكون منطقية و ممكنة الاحاطة العقلية البشرية من أجل أن يستطيع هذا العقل ان يقتنع بها ويؤمن بها..


*
يعنى ، تقدر تقول موافق على الفهم دة بنسبة 90% ولكنه فى ملاحظات سوف أؤجلها الى حينها ..*



> أنا قلت ذلك بحسب المفهوم السابق الذي ذكرته وانه المسيحية فوق العقل ..*لأن أي شئ لا يستطيع العقل تحديده و تحليله يخرج من دائرة المنطق العلمي البشري* و يدخل في دائرة أوسع هي *دائرة الارادة الالهية* التي *لا يستطيع عقل أي إنسان أن يحللها و الوصول الى نتائج فيها*..


*
هنا لابد ان اقف وقفة كبيرة ...

بص حبيبى 

لابد ان تعرف مجموعة من الحقائق التى لا خلاف فيها 
*

*عقل الإنسان محدود*
*الله غير محدود*
*فى تعالمنا مع الله لا يمكن ان نحويه على الإطلاق بمعنى ان هناك نسبة تدخل تحت منطقة الإيمان لا العيان .*
*عقل الإنسان وروحانياته وقدرته على الإستيعاب كل هذا امور نسبيه تختلف من " س " عن " ص " عن عن عن عن .... فمثلا الثالوث والفداء والتجسد وطبيعة الله واشياء أخر قد تفهمها منى وقد لا تفهمها من آخر وقد يفهمها أخر من الآخر ولا يفهمها منى فهذة طبيعة بشرية لا يمكن ان نضعها فى قالب واحد
*

*اراك قلت " **لأن أي شئ لا يستطيع العقل تحديده و تحليله يخرج من دائرة المنطق العلمي البشري* *" وفى هذا لى اعتراض فمثلا سوف اعرض عليك اسئلة تعرفك عن اى شئ انا اتكلم*​
*
لو سألتك وقلت لك ما الدليل العلمى على ان ( 1+1 =2 ) لن تجب على الإطلاق ولا اكبر دكتور رياضيات فى العالم لأن هناك سؤال مقرون بها 
وهو لماذا 1+1 لا تساوى 18 ولا تساوى 56 ولا تساوى 6.5 ولا ولا ولا

مثال آخر لو سألتك ما هو العدد الأكبر من واحد سوف تقل لى 2 واسألك انا لماذا 2 ؟؟ ولماذا ليس 6 ؟؟؟؟
مثال آخر
لو سألتك ما هو اكبر الأعداد ؟؟
لن جب 
لأن ببساطة لو قل لى اى عدد حتى ان كان ليس عددا سوف اقل لك ( +1 ) فيصبح هناك عدد أكبر منه

لو لاحظت كل هذة الأمثلة لا علاقة لها بدين ولا بالله ولا باللاهوت ولكها يعجز العقل عن التفكير فيها

فما بالك الله ....

ما اقله ان المسيحية ليست معقدة على الإطلاق ولكنها تحتاج عقل يستطيع ان يتقبل الفكره ويفهمها وخصوصا لو كان من الإسلام لأن الإسلام لا يحتوى على هذةا لأشياء ( الثالوث ، التجسد ، الفداء ، طبيعة الله ) وبالتالى فأنها جديدة على المسلم 
*


> سأنتظر بقية النقاط ولكن مبدئيا سيدي الكريم النقطة الاولى التي ذكرتها غير منطقية و كأنك تجعل من الله ناقص الارادة فهو منتظر البشر أن يحققوا شيئا من أجل تنفيذ إرادته..أي لم يقوم الرومان بالصلب إذا لن يكون هناك المسيح!!!


*
لا حبيبى ، منطقية ولكنك لأنك لا عرف لماذا الصليب بالذات فقلت هذا الكلام

مثلا سوف اعطيك 3 نقاط داخل النقطة الأولى من ال (83) نقطة التى سوف اذكرها

مثلا الثليب من خشب والخشب من الشجر والشجر هذا هو الذى اسقط الإنسان لما اكل منه
هذة واحدة ..

اما الثانية : فالصليب يتكون من عارضة افقيه وقائمة رأسية وفى هذا مثال لربط السماء بالأرض ( الرأسية ) وايضا فداء كل الأرض ( الأفقية ) هذة أخرى ...
اما الثالثة : فهى ان الصليب هو علامة العالر وهو اقسى عقاب يأخذه المُتعاقَب عليه وهو اقسى ظلم وقع على المسيح فى حينها

هناك 7 نقاط أخرى أعتقد انى سوف اذكرها لاحقا ...*



> إذا كيف أصبح محدودا بالمسيح؟؟


*
من قال هذا الكلام ؟؟؟

لا حبيبى بتجسد الله لم ولن ولا يصبح محدودا - حاشه - مثلا هاديك امثله لتقريب الفكرة

مثلا انت فى غرفتك ، و بها شبّاك ، و فتحت انت الشباك ، فدخل الي الغرفة نور الشمس ، هل يعنى هذا ان الشمس قد حوتها غرفتك واصبحت محدوده ؟؟؟

مثال أخر

الفراغ الجوى به هواء ، وهذا الهواء فيه كله ، ولو انت معك كرة مملوءه بالهواء هل هذا يعنى ان طالما ان الكرة بها هواء إذا انت حويت الهواء الموجود كله ؟؟؟

مثال آخر

المجالات الكهرومغناطيسية الموجودة فى الجو ، إذا احضرت تليفزيزنا وأحضرت له ( إيريال ) والتقط هو الصورة هل يعنى هذا انك قد أخذت كل المجال الموجود فى الجو ؟؟؟ وان لا يوجد سواء تشاهد التلفاز ؟؟؟

الذى حدث فى تجسد الله
هو ان الله ظهر ، فقط ظهر ، ولم يُحوى ، يعنى فى ذات الوقت الذى كان المسيح فيه على الأرض كان فى السماء وكان فى وكان فى وكان فى وكان فى .... لأن الله غير محدود*

​


----------



## fredyyy (5 ديسمبر 2009)

cold قال:


> إذا كيف أصبح *محدودا* بالمسيح؟؟


 

*إن كلماتنا لا تقدر أن تعبِّر عن حقيقة الله المتجسد *

*فالله الذي حلَّ في المسيح بحسب الجسد كان ولازال موجود في كل مكان وفي كل وقت *

*فالجسد الذي رآه الناس لم يحد بأي حال من الأحوال من عدم محدوية الله*


----------



## CoLd (5 ديسمبر 2009)

:t9:



> عقل الإنسان محدود



متفق معك كامل الاتفاق



> الله غير محدود



كلام جميل سيدي..



> فى تعالمنا مع الله لا يمكن ان نحويه على الإطلاق بمعنى ان هناك نسبة تدخل تحت منطقة الإيمان لا العيان .



بالتأكيد..




> لو سألتك وقلت لك ما الدليل العلمى على ان ( 1+1 =2 ) لن تجب على الإطلاق ولا اكبر دكتور رياضيات فى العالم لأن هناك سؤال مقرون بها
> وهو لماذا 1+1 لا تساوى 18 ولا تساوى 56 ولا تساوى 6.5 ولا ولا ولا



ولكنني قلت بالضبط الاتي:



> لأن أي شئ لا يستطيع العقل تحديده و تحليله يخرج من دائرة المنطق العلمي البشري و يدخل في دائرة أوسع هي دائرة الارادة الالهية التي لا يستطيع عقل أي إنسان أن يحللها و الوصول الى نتائج فيها..



انا حددت المنطق العلمي البشري ..ف1+1=2 بالمنطق العلمي البشري ..المنطق والتسلسل العلمي الذي فرضه الله علينا في هذا الكون ..وبهذا التسلسل يأتي إيماننا بوجود خالق لهذا الكون ..فإن أنا رفضت هذا التسلسل معنى ذلك رفضي للمنطق و قبلت باللامنطق نظاما و إذا قبلت باللامنطق نظاما (وهذا النظام غير موجود) فلن نصل لمعرفة الله أبدا..




> مثال آخر لو سألتك ما هو العدد الأكبر من واحد سوف تقل لى 2 واسألك انا لماذا 2 ؟؟ ولماذا ليس 6 ؟؟؟؟



الاجابة المنطقية التي تسير مع الناموس الكوني هي كل من الرقمين ..



> لو سألتك ما هو اكبر الأعداد ؟؟
> لن جب
> لأن ببساطة لو قل لى اى عدد حتى ان كان ليس عددا سوف اقل لك ( +1 ) فيصبح هناك عدد أكبر منه



مثل أخر يسير مع المنطق العقلي الانساني وليس ضده..




> فما بالك الله ....



الله انا متفق معك ..فالله خالق هذا التسلسل العلمي المنطقي وفرضه علينا ولكن لم يفرضه على نفسه..
ان قصدت بأن اي عقيدة من أجل أن يقتنع بها اي انسان لابد من أن أسسها مبنية على المنطق العقلي ..وإلا كيف سأعرف أنها العقيدة السليمة..لما لا تكون الهندوسية أو البوذية هي العقيدة السليمة..
فعندما يقتنع الانسان عقليا وعلميا و منطقيا بالعقيدة وأسسها الثابتة هنا سيتقبل المؤمن أي شئ خارج عن المنطق مادام ان خالق هذا الكون هو الذي أخبرنا..
فالإيمان بالغيب يأتي بعد الاقتناع بأسس الدين (وأسس الاقتناع ليست مزاجية ولكنها تعتمد على الاسلوب العلمي المنطقي)



> مثلا سوف اعطيك 3 نقاط داخل النقطة الأولى من ال (83) نقطة التى سوف اذكرها
> 
> مثلا الثليب من خشب والخشب من الشجر والشجر هذا هو الذى اسقط الإنسان لما اكل منه
> هذة واحدة ..
> ...




يا سيدي الكريم الخشب و الشجر موجود منذ بدء الخليقة وليس منذ زمن المسيح .. وانا عندما قلت غير منطقي كنت أقصد أن الله انتظر الرومان من اجل ان يصنعوا الصليب ثم يرسل المسيح..
ولم أقل أن الصليب غير منطقي..



> لا حبيبى بتجسد الله لم ولن ولا يصبح محدودا - حاشه - مثلا هاديك امثله لتقريب الفكرة
> 
> مثلا انت فى غرفتك ، و بها شبّاك ، و فتحت انت الشباك ، فدخل الي الغرفة نور الشمس ، هل يعنى هذا ان الشمس قد حوتها غرفتك واصبحت محدوده ؟؟؟



بالضبط الشمس غير محدودة بالغرفة ولكن الشمس  غير موجودة بالأصل من الغرفة..إذا ماهو الذي موجود في الغرفة نور الشمس الذي أصبح جزءا منه محدودا في الغرفة ..وليس الشمس..



> الفراغ الجوى به هواء ، وهذا الهواء فيه كله ، ولو انت معك كرة مملوءه بالهواء هل هذا يعنى ان طالما ان الكرة بها هواء إذا انت حويت الهواء الموجود كله ؟؟؟



الهواء الذي في الكرة أصبح محدودا..



> المجالات الكهرومغناطيسية الموجودة فى الجو ، إذا احضرت تليفزيزنا وأحضرت له ( إيريال ) والتقط هو الصورة هل يعنى هذا انك قد أخذت كل المجال الموجود فى الجو ؟؟؟ وان لا يوجد سواء تشاهد التلفاز ؟؟؟



مادام أنت تشاهد موجات محددة فأنت أدخلتها ضمن المحدود وهو التلفاز ..



> الذى حدث فى تجسد الله
> هو ان الله ظهر ، فقط ظهر ، ولم يُحوى ، يعنى فى ذات الوقت الذى كان المسيح فيه على الأرض كان فى السماء وكان فى وكان فى وكان فى وكان فى



مادام ظهر واستطاع عقلي البشري أن يحتويه فذلك يعني أنه أصبح محدودا بالنسبة للإنسان..أو على الأقل ذلك الجزء من الله ..


----------



## Strident (5 ديسمبر 2009)

لا أملك أن أمسك يدي عن الكتابة عندما يأتي الموضوع للمنطق و الرياضيات و هذه المنطقة عموماً...

عزيزي...

أرجو أن تقول لي عن مدى معرفتك العلمية (أي من الدراسة) بمجال المنطق logic و الرياضيات "الأساسية" Di***ete 

لكي تعرف أي فرع من العلوم أقصد بالضبط، قمثلاً عليك أن تعرف ما معنى Formal Proof, Implication, Propositional Logic

أتمنى أن تكون عارفاً بهذه...

لكن عموماً ها هو مثال بسيط:

الطفل في ثالثة ابتدائي مثلاً لا يعرف سوى الجمع...لم يعرف شيء اسمه المتغيرات مثلاً x, y, z
فهل معنى ذلك أنه لا يوجد شيء مثل هذا؟ كونها فوق عقله و لن يفهمها ليس معناه أنها خطأ أو ضد العقل...فقط هي فوق مستواه...

هكذا نحن أيضاً...نعرف أشياء قليلة عن الله لكن عن استيعابه ككل...لا نعرف *مثله* على الإطلاق...
و لا نعرفه بكل تفاصيله...فإن استوعبناه، و عرفنا كل شيء عن طبيعته و فكره و أعماله لصرنا أعظم منه...

شيء آخر...القليل الذي نعرفه عن الله ليس ضد منطقنا أبداً...لم نجد فيه تناقض...
كل مشكلة البشر أنهم لم يجدوا مثله...

و أرجوك ركز معي في هذا المثال..بالتأكيد تعرف المالانهاية...نحن نعرف بعض خواصها الرياضية...لكن هل وجدنا لها مثال في الحياة الحقيقية؟! هل وجدنا شيء مادي لا نهائي؟ بل هل نستطيع حتى تخيله بعقولنا المحدودة؟
هل إذاً كل علماء الرياضيات و الفيزياء الذين يستخدمون هذا الرمز مخطئون؟

أكثر من ذلك...لابد أنك تعرف الأعداد التخيلية Imaginary Numbers
هل يمكنك بأي حال من الأحوال أن تجد أي كمية فيزيائية في الكون قيمتها عدد تخيلي؟ و مع ذلك نستخدمها في معادلاتنا و لا نقول أنها ضد المنطق!!

عزيزي...منطقنا البشري محدود...ليس هناك مشكلة إن كان هناك ما نعرفه عن الله...لكن المشكلة تكون إذا كان في القليل الذي نعرفه عنه، تناقضات!

مثال أنظر هذه الأربع جمل...لا يمكن أن تتحقق معاً:
- الله صادق دائماً
- الله أعطانا كلامه في كتاب
- الله وعد أن كلامه موجود
- تم تدمير الكتاب

هنا أصلاً هناك تناقض و هذا *ضد* العقل

إن كنت قد درست أبسط القليل عن المنطق، فافهم الفرق بين تلك الجملتين البسيطتين:
P

P ^ -P   أو False

الأولى تصنف ك Valid Proposition
بينما الثانية Inconsistent


----------



## CoLd (5 ديسمبر 2009)

> عزيزي...منطقنا البشري محدود...ليس هناك مشكلة إن كان هناك ما نعرفه عن الله...لكن المشكلة تكون إذا كان في القليل الذي نعرفه عنه، تناقضات!



هل ممكن تثبت لي وجود الله بدون استخدام العقل العلمي المنطقي..!!!!


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 ديسمبر 2009)

cold قال:


> هل ممكن تثبت لي وجود الله بدون استخدام العقل العلمي المنطقي..!!!!


 
يا اخي الفاضل ، هو يقول ( ما نعرفه عن الله ) لا تتوقف على العقل البشري بل ما يعلنه الله عن نفسه .

وانت تقول ( اثبت وجود الله بدون استعمال المنطق ) .

انت تتكلم في موضوع مختلف تماما .

الموضوع ليس وجود الله ، ولكن اعلان الله عن نفسه وما يقوله الناس عن الله .


----------



## CoLd (5 ديسمبر 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء ..هذا تكرار لمداخلتي السابقة..



cold قال:


> :t9:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 ديسمبر 2009)

cold قال:


> مادام ظهر واستطاع عقلي البشري أن يحتويه فذلك يعني أنه أصبح محدودا بالنسبة للإنسان..أو على الأقل ذلك الجزء من الله ..


 
واذا قلت ان الرحمن استوى على العرش ، فهل معناه ان العرش قام بتحديد الله داخل حدود العرش المخلوق والمحدود ؟؟
انا الان لا اتكلم عن جزء من الله ، ولكن اتكلم عن الله ذاته .

اذا الرحمن على العرش استوى ، فهل استوى منه جزء او كل ؟
واذا استوى جزء ،فالله يتجزأ 
واذا استوى كل ، فالعرش المحدود زمانا ومكانا قد احتوى الله وحده .

اعلم مسبقا انك قد تقص وتلصق تفسيرات ، ولكني لا اريد اجابات القص واللصق ، انا اريد اجابات ما استوعبه عقلك من القول ( الرحمن على العرش استوى ) .

اذا فهمت هذه من الفكر الاسلامي ، فلماذا تستصعبها من الفكر المسيحي ؟؟


----------



## أَمَة (5 ديسمبر 2009)

cold قال:


> هل ممكن تثبت لي وجود الله بدون استخدام العقل العلمي المنطقي..!!!!


 
لقد سبقني الأخ نيومان ورد على سؤالك ان إثبات وجود الله هو موضوع آخر.

أنت تصر علة معرفة جوهر الله بالعقل. وهذا غير معقول كون الله  غير محدود  والعقل البشري محدود بقدر ما يسمح له الله.  قال السيد المسيح:  

[q-bible]يوحنا الأصحاح 1 العدد 18 اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ. [/q-bible]

إذن ما نعرفه عن الله هو ما خبرنا به الإبن. وكون الإبن تجسد لا يحد الله بشئ، كما أن دخول نور الشمس الى بيوتنا لا يحد الشمس. والله يعلن لنا عن ذاته بقدر ما يستوعبه عقلنا. يعني كلامك عن الشمس والهواء والموجات في المشاركة الأخيرة لا ينتطبق على إعلان الله لنا بتجسده.

وأرجو أن تعطي وقتا لعقلك لإستعاب الكلام.


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 ديسمبر 2009)

> انا حددت المنطق العلمي البشري ..ف1+1=2 بالمنطق العلمي البشري



*هضا تحدى أخوى بينى وبينك ان تثبت بأى طريقة اى كانت ان 1 + 1 = 2 

تحدى الى كل البشر

تحدى*



> الاجابة المنطقية التي تسير مع الناموس الكوني هي كل من الرقمين ..


*
اين هذا الناموس ؟؟
من وضعه ؟؟
لماذا هاذين الرقمين ؟؟؟ بالذات ؟؟*



> مثل أخر يسير مع المنطق العقلي الانساني وليس ضده..


*
لو سمحت اثبات 
انت تقول المنطق العقلى وانا اسألك ان تعرفنى ما هو المنطق هذا ؟*



> الله انا متفق معك ..*فالله خالق هذا التسلسل* العلمي المنطقي *وفرضه علينا* ولكن *لم يفرضه على نفسه*..



*لو سمحت ادلتك على كل الكلام اللى ملون بالأحمر ؟*


> ان قصدت بأن اي عقيدة من أجل أن يقتنع بها اي انسان لابد من أن أسسها مبنية على المنطق العقلي ..وإلا كيف سأعرف أنها العقيدة السليمة..لما لا تكون الهندوسية أو البوذية هي العقيدة السليمة..



*لو تريد التحدث فى الديانات الغير مؤمنه بالله تحت امرك

مع انى لست متفق معك فى تمام الفكرة الأولى ولكن ليكن ،  فعلا كل العقائد المسيحية منطقيه بل وبديهية ..*



> فعندما يقتنع الانسان عقليا وعلميا و منطقيا بالعقيدة وأسسها الثابتة هنا سيتقبل المؤمن أي شئ خارج عن المنطق مادام ان خالق هذا الكون هو الذي أخبرنا..


*هذة الجملة خارجة عن مبادئ المنطق فرجو ان تتراجع عنها*



> فالإيمان بالغيب يأتي بعد الاقتناع بأسس الدين (وأسس الاقتناع ليست مزاجية ولكنها تعتمد على الاسلوب العلمي المنطقي)



*هذا خطأ منطقى أزلى إذ ان الغيب نفسه لم يره احد فكيف اضع له منطقا ؟؟*



> يا سيدي الكريم الخشب و الشجر موجود منذ بدء الخليقة وليس منذ زمن المسيح .. وانا عندما قلت غير منطقي كنت أقصد أن الله انتظر الرومان من اجل ان يصنعوا الصليب ثم يرسل المسيح..
> ولم أقل أن الصليب غير منطقي..


*
يبدو انك لم تفهم ما عنيته انا

انت الآن عليك ان تثبت ان اى أمة سابقة للرومان كانت تستخدم الصليب*



> بالضبط الشمس غير محدودة بالغرفة ولكن الشمس غير موجودة بالأصل من الغرفة..إذا ماهو الذي موجود في الغرفة نور الشمس الذي أصبح جزءا منه محدودا في الغرفة ..وليس الشمس..



*لم تفهمنى ايضا ...

فنور الشمس لا يظهر الا على حائل وبدون حائل لا يظهر نور الشمس ابدا
فالحائل هنا هو جسد المسيح ونور الشمس هو اللاهوت المعلن فى المسيح والشمس هى جوهر اللاهوت الذى لم يراه احد

افهمت ما اعنيه ؟*



> الهواء الذي في الكرة أصبح محدودا..


*
كيف هذا و الهواء خارج الكرة ايضا ؟؟؟

العل الكرة يمكن ان تكون " منفوخة " بدون الهواء الذى فيها ؟؟
إذا فالهواء هو العامل المؤثر في ملءها وليس العكس !!*



> مادام أنت تشاهد موجات محددة فأنت أدخلتها ضمن المحدود وهو التلفاز ..


*
من هذا الذى شاهد الموجات ؟؟؟
انا لم اشاهد الموجات بل شاهدت الصورة الناتجة عن تجسد الموجات فى التلفاز ومع هذا فإن الموجات لم تحد فى تلفزيزنى فقط*



> مادام ظهر و*استطاع عقلي البشري أن يحتويه* فذلك يعني أنه *أصبح محدودا* بالنسبة للإنسان..أو على الأقل ذلك الجزء من الله ..



*
من اين اتيت بأنك حويته ؟؟
من قال انه تجزأ ؟؟
من قال انه اصبح محدودا ؟؟

*
​


----------



## CoLd (6 ديسمبر 2009)

:t9::t9::t9:




> هضا تحدى أخوى بينى وبينك ان تثبت بأى طريقة اى كانت ان 1 + 1 = 2





> تحدى الى كل البشر
> 
> تحدى




مع إحترامي الشديد كلام ليس له اي معنى ..إذهب الى أقرب مدرسة وإسأل أي طالب و حيجاوبك..وممكن تسأل إذا عندك نفس طويل  stephen hawking..




> اين هذا الناموس ؟؟



لا يراه إلا العقلاء..




> من وضعه ؟؟



رب السماوات..




> لماذا هاذين الرقمين ؟؟؟ بالذات ؟؟



2و3و4و5و6و7و8و9  خذ الرقم اللي يعجبك..




> انت تقول المنطق العقلى وانا اسألك ان تعرفنى ما هو المنطق هذا ؟



المنطق ستعرفه عندما تجيب على السؤال التالي ..

الانسان يعيش على كوكب الارض أو في معدة السلحفاة؟؟

المنطق البسيط ( على كوكب الارض) ..اللامنطق (في معدة السلحفاة) أتمنى ان تستوعب ..!!


 الله انا متفق معك ..فالله خالق هذا التسلسل العلمي المنطقي وفرضه علينا ولكن لم يفرضه على نفسه..




> لو سمحت ادلتك على كل الكلام اللى ملون بالأحمر ؟



الله خالق هذا التسلسل العلمي المنطقي..


الدليل:     الله هو خالق كل شئ..

وفرضه علينا 


الدليل:    1) تطور العلم من يوم الى يوم بأسلوب متسلسل ..نظرية تبنى على نظرية (منطق)

             2) طالب سنة أولى إبتدائي لايمكن أن تعلمه منهج شهادة الدكتوراة في نظرية الاوتار                
                (لا منطق) فلابد من التدرج التعليمي ( منطق)

             3) لكي أكون مثقفا لابد من أن أتخذ نظام تدريبي يساعدني على ذلك (منطق)  وليس 
                 بيوم وليلة أصبح ذلك العظيم المثقف 

 من فرض كل ذلك المنطق المشار عليه بالأعلى ..هل هو أنا أو أنت أو أي مخلوق أخر ..!!! من الذي جعل من ذلك شرطا في الوصول الى النتيجة؟؟ لا يمكن أن يكون مخلوقا..

ولكن لم يفرضه على نفسه


الدليل:       إنشقاق البحر بعصا موسى عليه السلام بإرادة الله ..(لم يحتاج ذلك الى علم منطقي بشري لإن الله خالق هذا المنطق والعلم




> لو تريد التحدث فى الديانات الغير مؤمنه بالله تحت امرك



سيدي العزيز..لست تستطيع إثبات عدم صحة تلك الديانات الوثنية بدون استخدام المنطق الذي تعارضني فيه




> فعلا كل العقائد المسيحية منطقيه بل وبديهية



وإجابتي هي:

[/SIZ





> وانا اسألك ان تعرفنى ما هو المنطق هذا ؟


E]
انا قلت:
	فعندما يقتنع الانسان عقليا وعلميا و منطقيا بالعقيدة وأسسها الثابتة هنا سيتقبل المؤمن أي شئ خارج عن المنطق مادام ان خالق هذا الكون هو الذي أخبرنا..

وانت قلت:




> هذة الجملة خارجة عن مبادئ المنطق فرجو ان تتراجع عنها



أعتقد انك لم تفهم مااقصد ..الأمر ببساطة..الملائكة..الشياطين..لا يراهم أحد من البشر ولا يستطيع أحد أن يحللهم في المختبر فكيف سأؤمن بهم؟؟ إنه عالم غيب ..لن أستطيع أن أؤمن بهم إلا بعد تيقني من رسالة الله المنطقية..




> هذا خطأ منطقى أزلى إذ ان الغيب نفسه لم يره احد فكيف اضع له منطقا ؟؟



ومتى قلت أن الغيب يكون ضمن المنطق ..عالم الغيب عالم مستقل لا علاقة له بالمنطق البشري ..أرجوا ان تكون النقطة واضحة..




> انت الآن عليك ان تثبت ان اى أمة سابقة للرومان كانت تستخدم الصليب



ومتى قلت أنا بأن الصليب كان موجودا قبل الرومان!!!!!!

أنا قلت


لماذا لم يرسل المسيح منذ بدء الخليقة؟؟

وأنت قلت


أن لديك 83 سببا و ذكرت لي واحدا ونقضته لك حيث قلت أنت بالحرف الواحد لأن الصليب لم يعرف إلا عند الرومان 

فقلت لك هل الله أصبح محتاجا للبشر الرومان و جالس ينتظر العقل الروماني أن يخترعوا له الصليب من أجل أن يرسل سيدي المسيح؟؟!!!




> فالحائل هنا هو جسد المسيح ونور الشمس هو اللاهوت المعلن فى المسيح والشمس هى جوهر اللاهوت الذى لم يراه احد



لن أتسرع في الاجابة وارجوا منك التوضيح أكثر..





> كيف هذا و الهواء خارج الكرة ايضا ؟؟؟



وهل الهواء الذي بداخل الكرة متصل بالهواء الخارجي ..لا ..أصبح منفصلا من الأصل ..جزءا منفصلا..


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 ديسمبر 2009)

> مع إحترامي الشديد كلام ليس له اي معنى ..إذهب الى أقرب مدرسة وإسأل أي طالب و حيجاوبك..وممكن تسأل إذا عندك نفس طويل stephen hawking..



*مقبولة ولكن اين الإجابة ؟؟؟*



> لا يراه إلا العقلاء..


*مش هاتنفع الإجابات دى 

عشان مانخشش فى معنى العقل الفلسفى*



> رب السماوات..


*دليلك ؟*



> 2و3و4و5و6و7و8و9  خذ الرقم اللي يعجبك..



*واضح ان اسئلتى لا يوجد لها إجابة
حبيبى انا بقول دلوقتى طالما ان المنطق هو اللى حدد ان 1+1=2 انا بسأل بقى عن المنطق دة اللى يختار رقم ( 2 ) ويسيب كل الأرقام الباقية ؟؟؟*



> الانسان يعيش على كوكب الارض أو في معدة السلحفاة؟؟


*ولا هذا ولا ذاك لأن من هو الذى سمى الكوكب كوكبا ؟؟!! ولمن الذى اسمى الأرض ارضا ؟؟؟*



> الله انا متفق معك ..فالله خالق هذا التسلسل العلمي المنطقي وفرضه علينا ولكن لم يفرضه على نفسه..


*كيف انت متفق معى و انا لم اتفق معك ؟؟!!
دليلك انه لم يفرضه على نفسه ؟؟
دليلك على انه فرضه على البشر ؟*



> الله خالق هذا التسلسل العلمي المنطقي..
> 
> 
> الدليل:     الله هو خالق كل شئ..



*هههههههههههه
فكرتنى باللى فسر الماء بعد جهد بالماء
وزى القول العامى اللى بيقول
رقاصة وبترقص !!

ههههههههههه*



> الدليل:    1) تطور العلم من يوم الى يوم بأسلوب متسلسل ..نظرية تبنى على نظرية (منطق)



*هذا غير صحيح كليا*



> 2) طالب سنة أولى إبتدائي لايمكن أن تعلمه منهج شهادة الدكتوراة في نظرية الاوتار
> (لا منطق) فلابد من التدرج التعليمي ( منطق)



*من قال انه لا يمكن ؟؟
من الذى اعطاه القدرة على فهم منهج اولى ابتدائى ؟؟

*


> 3) لكي أكون مثقفا لابد من أن أتخذ نظام تدريبي يساعدني على ذلك (منطق)  وليس
> بيوم وليلة أصبح ذلك العظيم المثقف


*كلامك هذا يعنى انك لا تعرف معنى كلمة " مثقف " !!*



> 3) لكي أكون مثقفا لابد من أن أتخذ نظام تدريبي يساعدني على ذلك (منطق)  وليس
> بيوم وليلة أصبح ذلك العظيم المثقف



*ما علاقة هذا الإستخلاص بالدليل ؟؟*


> سيدي العزيز..لست تستطيع إثبات عدم صحة تلك الديانات الوثنية بدون استخدام المنطق الذي تعارضني فيه


*ارجو ان لا تحدد قدراتى ....*



> فعندما يقتنع الانسان عقليا وعلميا و منطقيا بالعقيدة وأسسها الثابتة هنا سيتقبل المؤمن أي شئ خارج عن المنطق مادام ان خالق هذا الكون هو الذي أخبرنا..


*حبيبى ركز انا سؤالى اية ؟؟؟*



> أعتقد انك لم تفهم مااقصد ..الأمر ببساطة..*الملائكة..الشياطين..لا يراهم أحد من البشر* ولا يستطيع أحد أن يحللهم في المختبر فكيف سأؤمن بهم؟؟ إنه عالم غيب ..لن أستطيع أن أؤمن بهم إلا بعد تيقني من رسالة الله المنطقية..



*من قال هذا ؟؟؟*



> ومتى قلت أن الغيب يكون ضمن المنطق ..عالم الغيب عالم مستقل لا علاقة له بالمنطق البشري ..أرجوا ان تكون النقطة واضحة



*ألست انت القائل ......*



> فالإيمان بالغيب يأتي بعد الاقتناع بأسس الدين (وأسس الاقتناع ليست مزاجية ولكنها تعتمد على الاسلوب العلمي المنطقي)






> ومتى قلت أنا بأن الصليب كان موجودا قبل الرومان!!!!!!


*
فلت هذا فعلا عندما قلت لك انا ان الهدف كان الموت على الصليب فسألتنى انت لماذا فى هذا الزمن بالذات فقلت لك ان الصليب هو إنتاج رومانى

وصلت ؟*



> لماذا لم يرسل المسيح منذ بدء الخليقة؟؟


*ما انا جاوبتك !!*



> أن لديك 83 سببا و ذكرت لي واحدا *ونقضته* لك حيث قلت أنت بالحرف الواحد لأن الصليب لم يعرف إلا عند الرومان
> 
> فقلت لك هل الله أصبح محتاجا للبشر الرومان و جالس ينتظر العقل الروماني أن *يخترعوا له الصليب من أجل أن يرسل سيدي المسيح؟؟!!!*



*من قال انك حاولت اصلا نقضه ؟؟*
*
من قال انه محتاج ؟؟؟

هو لما انا اكون عايز العب مباراة كرة قدم فى الصباح ابقى انا محتاج للصباح ؟؟؟

يا حبيبى هو عايز كدة
مش مستنى كدة !!*



> لن أتسرع في الاجابة وارجوا منك التوضيح أكثر..


*طبق الكلام هذا عن الكلام اللى قلته لك سابقا جدا*



> وهل الهواء الذي بداخل الكرة متصل بالهواء الخارجي ..لا ..أصبح منفصلا من الأصل ..جزءا منفصلا




*ألا تعلم انى الى الآن لم اتكلم عن الكرة فى وضعها الطبيعى ؟؟؟

هل تعرف تجربة الضغط المتوازن بين الخارج والداخل ؟؟*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 ديسمبر 2009)

CoLd قال:


> انا حددت المنطق العلمي البشري ..ف1+1=2 بالمنطق العلمي البشري ..المنطق والتسلسل العلمي الذي فرضه الله علينا في هذا الكون ..وبهذا التسلسل يأتي إيماننا بوجود خالق لهذا الكون ..فإن أنا رفضت هذا التسلسل معنى ذلك رفضي للمنطق و قبلت باللامنطق نظاما و إذا قبلت باللامنطق نظاما (وهذا النظام غير موجود) فلن نصل لمعرفة الله أبدا..


 
اخي الفاضل Cold
مافيش حاجة اسمها 1 + 1 = 2 في المنطق العلمي البشري .

ده منطق حساب الارقام و ( البرتقال ) فقط 

اما اذا اردت ان تجعله قاعدة للمنطق العلمي البشري لحكم البشر ، فسوف تكون مخطئا .

لانه يمكن القول بأن  : 

رجل + امرأة = عائلة واحدة 
او 
رجل + امرأة = 3 بنات و ولدين . 

اذا فما تسميه انت منطقا علميا بشريا ، لا ينطبق لا على وصف الله ولا حتى على البشر . 

فهل الله والبشر ارقام حسابية لتحكم عليهم بمنطق الحساب ، ثم تسميه انت منطلق علمي بشري ؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*آسف جدًا *

*يُغلق للتشعُّب والتشتيت *


----------

